# Hello? Anyone? (Kauai, Hawaii)



## DiniUra (Jul 8, 2004)

Out of curiosity, is there _anyone_ who plays D&D on the island of Kauai? As far as I can tell it seems to be sort of a sterile enviroment for nerd activities. 

I wouldn't normally ask, but the lack of fellow geeks here borders on a supernatural defiance of the law of averages: A quick Google search for a game on Kauai returned two pages, a post of mine, and a news article by the only other player I know of on the island. We had a comic shop once (D&D, Stikfas, WarHammer, comcis) but it dissapeared within a month of opening - as if the very spil here rejected it. Honestly, its creepin' me out.


So, is there anyone here from the island? It would actually suprise me if the answer were yes.


----------



## Tarondor (Jul 9, 2004)

DiniUra said:
			
		

> So, is there anyone here from the island? It would actually suprise me if the answer were yes.




I have visited your fair isle twice in the last 15 years.  There sure are a lot of outdoors activities, but no reason you couldn't be "Patient Zero" for a new epidemic of gaming.  Why not recruit a few friends?


----------

